# New swarm not building comb



## Papachris (Mar 11, 2013)

I caught a swarm on Monday morning and had it in a nuc by 10am with a feeder on top. I took a peek late this afternoon and no comb at all. There have been bees coming and going from the hive but have not seen any pollen coming in. Does this mean they are planning to relocate again. I do not have any brood except from four poor quality nucs I recieved on Sat, I hate to stress a nuc by pulling a frame. I have a hot hive I could pull from but then I am afraid if they are queenless that they would try to make a queen from that and I would have two hot hives. Any suggestions or is it too soon to expect comb building.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Should be building comb soon. They will not bring in stores until the comb will accept the stores. I'd leave them alone (no peeking) for at least a week.
Bug them too much (with no stores) and they will likely bug out.


----------



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

When you check see if the bees are clinging. If they are they are forming the comb.


----------



## Papachris (Mar 11, 2013)

Beeman I know "no peeking" but I wanted to see the rapid building of comb everyone talks about. I will wait a week other than filling the mason jar on top. Rtoney They were hanging from a couple of frames clinging to each other. Maybe they will stay, o"well, collecting the swarm was fun anyway.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Your bees will need to clean your box and frames, and prepare them for making cells and egg laying. Give them a few days. Don't rush them.

You won't see pollen or nectar until the frames are cleaned and drawn out.

No reason to believe they are preparing to leave if they are still in the hive.

cchoganjr


----------



## Papachris (Mar 11, 2013)

So I checked them today and they had started building some comb. Approx 10% of the 4 frame nuc. I did see some pollen coming in, but no eggs. I did not look for the queen just a quick check and refill on the feeder.


----------

